# Washing a Fleece blanket?



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I need to wash a Fleece blanket, but do not want to ruin it.

I guess cold water on delicate would be fine, but how would someone suggest that I dry it?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the blanket fiber content? Fleece can be wool, acrylic, polyester or a combination of fibers. The content would determine the washing instructions..QB


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I wash fleece blankets in cold water all the time and dry them on the lowest dryer setting. Have never had any issues from this method.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

cold water wash, and air fluff dry or line dry works too.
My Dh sells them, so I have to wash them all the time.


----------



## MoonMedic (Jan 9, 2009)

I have heard for the Poly ones to use a powdered detergent... the liquid detergent causes a reaction with the poly fleece that increases "hardening" of the fabric and pilling.


----------

